# desolazione...



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2009)

*L'ISTITUZIONE-BRANCO*​





di _Wu Ming 1_

La clinica nido di membra stanche la casa del riposo
sorge su un colle azzurra come lama di forbice
bianca come latte in polvere come
un lenzuolo e silenzio attorno
La Pace
Arcadia dell'ultimo miglio
qui si è raccolta la famiglia prega assiste la ragazza
si prepara
morta da tanti anni si appresta a morire
senza la paura né l'orrore né bisogno
di aggrapparsi a una mano nell'ultimo momento
[come nei film prove d'attore a buon mercato]
prima del tuffo nel vuoto perché fluttua già nel vuoto
magra nel sarcofago vuoto solo un canale non sintonizzato
sotto la palpebra vuoto 
Ce ne è voluto di tempo
tempo per farsi udire capire tempo
per ricorrere reclamare puntare i piedi
risolvere
tutti lo fanno di nascosto
per non soffrire più
di nascosto
perché così si è sempre fatto
di nascosto
succede tutti i giorni dappertutto
di nascosto
si staccano le spine perché qualcuno inciampa
si fermano le cure perché
non sono cure
la legge lo proibisce questi morti
fratelli sorelle
figlie
non vanno sepolti
legge dettata da imbecilli in palandrana
virtuosi col culo degli altri
mentecatti in sottanone
mantecati in dottrine di fango
e cattivi profumi
Poi qualcuno ha detto
di non volerlo fare di nascosto non più di nascosto
perché anche le buone azioni creano circoli viziosi
refoli di aria viziata se non escono
dai chiostri
dove si muore in camuffa
[ma per davvero eccome per davvero]
Qualcuno lo ha detto per tutti
l'uomo bloccato che parlava con le ciglia
l'uomo che perdeva un muscolo al giorno
e il padre della bella dormiente per sempre
sono usciti dal chiostro dove inciampano i dottori
e la piazza si è riempita di voci e lampi si è riempita
di conflitto discorsi la vita la morte e parecchi
ma in fondo nemmeno parecchi
fingevano fingono di non sapere
che di nascosto succede tutti i giorni
Il padre della bella dormiente per sempre
ridotta a pacco di carne e tecnica
dopo il cammino e le tappe forzate sforzate aperte
col piede di porco della tenacia
ricorsi rivolgimenti e un potere refrattario
rinfrangente rifocillantesi di facile consenso
ebbene dopo tutti questi anni di rimbalzi
la bella dormiente per sempre
è all'ultima stazione di un calvario senza i sensi
e tutto sembrerebbe andare bene
finalmente andare bene finalmente
il sollievo
unico momento di vera vita
unici giorni di vita nel corpo
che lotta restituito alla lotta al cadere
al panta rèi
Ma la cattiva sorpresa sale
da dietro la collina sulla strada provinciale
è un caravàn un serraglio di bestie in maschera
di maschere in bestia
convoglio di uomini e troie automobili
dai vetri blindati piene di ghigni espressioni bloccate
in sorrisi di circo e stanza eccoli
si pippano a vicenda la forfora dal cranio
coi biglietti da cinquecento euri
raccontano barzellette barzotte lubriche
gran pacche sulle ginocchia
Sono pronti all'exploit
perché è ora di finirla
Sono
1) Il Primus dei ministri primus habens
2) e 3) il Pope col segreto segretario
detto l'Uccello di rovo
4) Il deputato De Puta
5) Il Filosofino
6) Il Sondaggista
Arrivano di gran carriera
sudati alticci labbra gonfie da impuniti
riempiono il vialetto della clinica
invadono la corsia di tubi al neon
vanno a guardare il corpo
col codazzo di guardie del corpo
e guardie svizzere
[siamo al confine con la Svizzera]
occhiali neri braghe da pagliacci alabarde
Avanti a tutti
il Primus dei ministri primus habens
parrucca di pelo di ratto faccia
bistrata di biacca piastriccio d'ombretto da funebri pompe
[honni soit qui mal y pense]
impagliato da vivo per paura di morire
paladino della vita impasto
di merda e paglia
fa gli onori di casa in casa d'altri
da troppi anni
qui è avanguardia e frangiflutti per
il Pope del Nord
a braccetto con l'Uccello di rovo
bastone della sua vecchiaia
fanno quasi tenerezza
e il Pope somiglia a una candida nonna
parla di pace ma porta il frustino
tiene in bocca uno scudiscio
parla di vita e di morte ogni giorno
accende mutui sui culi degli altri
e a noi tocca pagarli
a tasso variabile
invariabilmente
L'onorevole Nico De Puta è smarrito
vive circondato da cronisti
rilascia dichiarazioni sferra scomuniche civili scaglia
sempre anatemi sempre con l'occhio sempre fisso sull'obiettivo sempre
un occhio bovino che ti guarda dallo schermo
e ti fa venire freddo ma ora è solo
solo con le guardie del corpo nessun microfono
né telecamera
Il Filosofino
ha la faccia colorata di nulla
parla di vita e di morte sui giornali
parla di vita e di morte nei talk-show
collegato da un'altra città sempre
in un'altra città faccia grande su schermo
grande colorata di nulla
Il Sondaggista
fu da giovane maoista
ci mette la faccia e che faccia
per dirti che su cento italiani
novantotto cagano merda
e il due per cento fa la cacca
distilla opinioni a ph neutro
tutte le sere sorride a piene ganasce
ma quando serve se c'è un rovescio
suo compito è farne medaglia
settanta persone su cento la pensano
come non piace al padrone
lui pronto a dire paese 
spaccato quasi a metà
Camminano e tutti si spostano
fatece largo che passamo noi
fremono i gorilla dell'antiguerriglia
agli ordini del capo-camarilla
la caposala chiede spiegazioni
il primario chiede spiegazioni
vociare di protesta dei parenti
della bella dormiente per sempre
partono i gorilla il branco bramisce
come un unico alce in calore
un alce a cazzo duro con la Sindrome di Tourette
sparano una salva una selva di porcidèi
il Pope non si scompone anzi
benedice a mezza voce i tirapugni
manganelli retrattili d'acciaio
incidono le teste e sganassoni
mettono i volti a soqquadro
tra pianti e imprecazioni
il Pope con aria dispiaciuta
mulina per l'aere segni della croce
chissà forse dovrebbero attenuare spargere polline
di perdono
dal pavimento dove giacciono i corpi
si innalza un rantolante vaf******o
spento da un tacco che sbriciola qualcosa
era il padre della ragazza
la bella dormiente per sempre
è lei che vogliono
il Primus dei ministri primus habens
ride beato e dice
avanti
avanti
Davanti alla porta chiusa
ogni maschio inspira forte
e butta fuori ci-o-due
mentre si palpa il pacco
momento che non è di esitazione
ma parte della coreografia
il timing dev'essere perfetto
il Primus è un maestro drammaturgo
poi fa
un cenno
sfondano la porta
Il corpo di lei
stretto rinsecchito atrofizzato
campo desertificato
come tanti saprofiti spuntano tralicci
che portano cavi
tubi
su cui stanno appollaiati come corvi
i sogni di dominio
di questo potere che adesso la guarda
fremente vapore fremente
dalle narici
bavetta che cola sul mento
mani sui pacchi
fuori
i gorilla montano la guardia
e allora fuori
gli uccelli allora
nerastri come cuccioli di corvi
bocche protese verso il verme
stretti rinsecchiti atrofizzati
flaccidi come meduse
questo potere a cazzo fuori sogghigna
si tratta di impartire una lezione
è loro questo corpo
li intriga il suo fiore di catacomba
flaccidi
di fronte a lei dormiente si sentono eterni
flaccidi
la sua parvenza di vita li fa sentire vivi
flaccidi
la sua immobilità li dinamizza
flaccidi
il suo non poter scegliere eccita il loro arbitrio
flaccidi
il suo non avere più niente li fa sentire proprietari
epperò
flaccidi
Calano i calzoni
parte la danza flap flap di mani su e giù
flap flap pugni stretti su e giù
uno in faccia all'altro su e giù
flap flap come un battere d'ali senza decollo
provando a risvegliare uccelli vecchi
dalle ali stanche
appese a corpi stanchi come sacchetti
di necrosi
appese a corpi che non vogliono morire
il Sondaggista li rassicura tutti
il novanta per cento dei membri si rizza
dopo i primi cinque minuti
gli altri dopo i primi dieci
non c'è da preoccuparsi
se sembriamo morti
ottanta italiani su cento
sembrano morti ma sono in gran forma
flaccidi
allegria d'artificio li anima
flaccidi
fuori i gorilla vegliano
dal letto il corpo non assiste
testimone
di niente
tutti quanti
appena appena barzotti
uova in camicia che sanno di vecchio
flaccidi
Il Primus afferma il primato
con un salto da primate
vorrebbe tuffarsi sul corpo
ma lo blocca un cigolìo alla schiena
si costringe a movenze caute
del resto c'ha quasi ottant'anni
sale sul letto pian piano
flaccido pian piano
in cerca del sesso
in cerca impaziente del sesso
in cerca angosciosa del sesso
in cerca attonita del
sesso mentre cerca di tenere
la mezza erezione
si perde nelle pieghe di un mistero
confuso 
me l'avevano data
per bella ****
vedrà vedrà mi han detto
mi han preso per il culo mi sentiranno
quando torno a Palazzo mi sentiranno
nel culo
oh se mi sentiranno
ma adesso
deve fare buon viso a cattivo gioco adesso
reggere la parte del grande amatore adesso
si sdraia sul corpo e grugnisce
finge di dare un colpo due tre ansima
flaccido
si alza affettando trionfo
adesso tocca agli altri adesso
si guarda nelle mutande
chissà come
ha eiaculato un fiotto di
un fiotto di sangue e
un fiotto di sangue e pus
presagio di morte disagio dosaggio di morte
fa finta di niente nessuno si è accorto
si allaccia i calzoni
fuori i gorilla vegliano
Uno dopo l'altro
flaccidi sudati calzoni calati
simulano il coito
respinti dal mistero che sei
bella dormiente per sempre
sugli scogli del tuo mistero si spaccano le chiglie
di ogni nave da guerra
nelle sabbie del tuo mistero sprofondano i convogli
che portano armi
nel buco del tuo mistero vengono inghiottiti gli dèi
nel mistero del tuo mistero si perdono le certezze
del potere
dello Stato
sul tuo stato
_Embarazo_
parola falsa amica
vuol dire essere gravide in Castiglia
e sentirsi facce di cazzo in Italia
Forse cercavano l'_embarazo_
di certo li morde l'imbarazzo
ciascuno ha in faccia il proprio cazzo
flaccido
io so che tu sai che io so
lui sa che tu sai che lui sa
lei sa che io so che tu sai
tutti sappiamo di esser morti
e in decomposizione
Il Primus va a orinare
lui orina pochissimo sapete
due gocce e ci mette una vita
problemi di prostata sapete
ma questo della prostata è un pretesto
si studia la mutandata
dal glande continua a uscire pus
si studia l'inguine
che sembra cedere in procinto di
cedere creparsi in procinto di
arrendersi a qualcosa
la pelle è rossa e croccante
dietro si agita
qualcosa
buon viso a cattivo gioco adesso
il Primus si guarda allo specchio
la pelle è giallastra e cascante
Chissà perché il bisogno scappa a tutti
e ognuno sta in bagno una vita sapete com'è
dopo una certa età sapete com'è
ché qui sembriamo sempre dei ragazzini ma gli anni passano
due gocce e ci vuole mezz'ora
ma in fondo siamo in forma
sopra la media nazionale di bell'aspetto
pensate che novanta italiani su cento
sono più brutti di noi
dal letto il corpo non assiste alla processione
parata verso il cesso a senso unico alternato
dal letto il corpo è testimone
di niente
e fuori i gorilla vegliano
ogni animale è triste post coito
se di coito si può parlare
nessuno si gira a guardarla nessuno
spaventa 
il suo fiore di catacomba
la marcia verso l'uscita è più mesta
su tutti grava un peso grave un peso
denso nero grave un peso greve li schiaccia un peso
li tira giù lo sentono
lo sentono nei dischi vertebrali
erano arsi dall'ansia di catarsi
adesso sono spompi e spenti adesso
respirano col soffio di una valvola
difettosa
ognuno sa che gli altri sanno
si portano la mano al pacco
qualcosa si muove là sotto là dietro là dentro
li morde da dentro
la pelle sottile
la pelle che cede a uno scavo di talpa
e fuori c'è il sole
la luce del sole
fuori
riparte il convoglio
giù per la collina giù
sulla strada provinciale giù
un peso li tira
d'ora in avanti
giù
ci vorrà tempo ma
giù


*7-9 febbraio 2009*​


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Febbraio 2009)

è bellissima... chi la ha scritta?


----------



## Old Zyp (20 Febbraio 2009)

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wu_Ming


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> è bellissima... chi la ha scritta?


Wu Ming... è un collettivo di scrittori che sta pubblicando parecchio da diversi anni.


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Wu Ming... è un collettivo di scrittori che sta pubblicando parecchio da diversi anni.


è bello sapere che in italia c'è ancora gente capace di scrivere...


----------



## Iris (20 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> è bello sapere che in italia c'è ancora gente capace di scrivere...


C'è...non buttiamoci giù...e c'è ancora voglia di leggere e di approfondire.


----------



## Minerva (20 Febbraio 2009)

tanto tempo fa postai questa poesia di pasolini, lo rifaccio perché diventa sempre più adatta ai momenti che stiamo vivendo




Ballata delle madri 

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Mi domando che madri avete avuto. [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Se ora vi vedessero al lavoro [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]in un mondo a loro sconosciuto, [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]presi in un giro mai compiuto [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]d’esperienze così diverse dalle loro, [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]che sguardo avrebbero negli occhi? [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Se fossero lì, mentre voi scrivete [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]il vostro pezzo, conformisti e barocchi, [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]o lo passate a redattori rotti [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]a ogni compromesso, capirebbero chi siete? [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Madri vili, con nel viso il timore [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]antico, quello che come un male [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]deforma i lineamenti in un biancore [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]che li annebbia, li allontana dal cuore, [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]li chiude nel vecchio rifiuto morale. [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Madri vili, poverine, preoccupate [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]che i figli conoscano la viltà [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]per chiedere un posto, per essere pratici, [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]per non offendere anime privilegiate, [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]per difendersi da ogni pietà. [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Madri mediocri, che hanno imparato [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]con umiltà di bambine, di noi, [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]un unico, nudo significato, [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]con anime in cui il mondo è dannato [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]a non dare né dolore né gioia. [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Madri mediocri, che non hanno avuto [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]per voi mai una parola d’amore, [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]se non d’un amore sordidamente muto [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]di bestia, e in esso v’hanno cresciuto, [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]impotenti ai reali richiami del cuore. [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Madri servili, abituate da secoli [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]a chinare senza amore la testa, [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]a trasmettere al loro feto [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]l’antico, vergognoso segreto [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]d’accontentarsi dei resti della festa. [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Madri servili, che vi hanno insegnato [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]come il servo può essere felice [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]odiando chi è, come lui, legato, [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]come può essere, tradendo, beato, [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]e sicuro, facendo ciò che non dice. [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Madri feroci, intente a difendere [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]quel poco che, borghesi, possiedono, [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]la normalità e lo stipendio, [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]quasi con rabbia di chi si vendichi [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]o sia stretto da un assurdo assedio. [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Madri feroci, che vi hanno detto: [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Sopravvivete! Pensate a voi! [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Non provate mai pietà o rispetto [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]per nessuno, covate nel petto [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]la vostra integrità di avvoltoi! [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Ecco, vili, mediocri, servi, [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]feroci, le vostre povere madri! [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Che non hanno vergogna a sapervi [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]– nel vostro odio – addirittura superbi, [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]se non è questa che una valle di lacrime. [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]È così che vi appartiene questo mondo: [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]fatti fratelli nelle opposte passioni, [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]o le patrie nemiche, dal rifiuto profondo [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]a essere diversi: a rispondere [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]del selvaggio dolore di esser uomini. [/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1].[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Bruja (20 Febbraio 2009)

*Minerva*

Grazie per averlo ripostato... Pasolini é più decantato che letto e conosciuto!
Bruja


----------



## Minerva (20 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Grazie per averlo ripostato... Pasolini é più decantato che letto e conosciuto!
> Bruja


 questa ballata , a mio parere, è una delle cose più belle che abbia mai letto.


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> tanto tempo fa postai questa poesia di pasolini, lo rifaccio perché diventa sempre più adatta ai momenti che stiamo vivendo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doloroso capolavoro.


----------



## Minerva (21 Febbraio 2009)

e più specificatamente
*Supplica a mia madre*



E' difficile dire con parole di figlio
ciò a cui nel cuore ben poco assomiglio.

Tu sei la sola al mondo che sa, del mio cuore,
ciò che è stato sempre, prima d'ogni altro amore.

*Per questo devo dirti ciò ch'è orrendo conoscere:*
*è dentro la tua grazia che nasce la mia angoscia.*

*Sei insostituibile. Per questo è dannata*
*alla solitudine la vita che mi hai data.*

E non voglio esser solo. Ho un'infinita fame
d'amore, dell'amore di corpi senza anima.

Perché l'anima è in *te, sei tu, ma tu*
*sei mia madre e il tuo amore è la mia schiavitù*:

*ho passato l'infanzia schiavo di questo senso*
*alto, irrimediabile, di un impegno immenso.*

*Era l'unico modo per sentire la vita,*
*l'unica tinta, l'unica forma: ora è finita*.

*Sopravviviamo: ed è la confusione*
*di una vita rinata fuori dalla ragione*.

Ti supplico, ah, ti supplico: non voler morire.
Sono qui, solo, con te, in un futuro aprile…






ehm..
mi vergogno tanto....ma anche povia sta dicendo questo...in luca era gay.
o no?​


----------



## Bruja (21 Febbraio 2009)

*Minerva*

Non esiste vergogna... un canto così disperato, dolente....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Febbraio 2009)

grazie davvero.


----------



## Minerva (21 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non esiste vergogna... un canto così disperato, dolente....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 era l'accostamento a povia.
imm agino che tu sia distante dalle polemiche sanremesi ma la comunità gay protesta per questo testo:

Luca era gay e adesso sta con lei Luca parla con il cuore in mano Luca dice 
sono un altro uomo, 

Luca dice: prima di raccontare il mio cambiamento sessuale volevo chiarire che 
se credo in Dio non mi riconosco nel pensiero dell’uomo che su questo 
argomento è diviso, 
non sono andato da psicologi psichiatri preti o scienziati sono andato nel mio 
passato ho scavato e ho capito tante cose di me 
*mia madre mi ha voluto troppo bene un bene diventato ossessione piena delle 
sue convinzioni ed io non respiravo per le sue attenzioni 
*mio padre non prendeva decisioni ed io non ci riuscivo mai a parlare stava fuori 
tutto il giorno per lavoro io avevo l’impressione che non fosse troppo vero 
mamma infatti chiese la separazione avevo 12 anni non capivo bene mio padre 
disse è la giusta soluzione e dopo poco tempo cominciò a bere 
mamma mi parlava sempre male di papà mi diceva non sposarti mai per carità 
delle mie amiche era gelosa morbosa e la mia identità era sempre più confusa 

Luca era gay e adesso sta con lei Luca parla con il cuore in mano Luca dice 
sono un altro uomo 
Luca era gay e adesso sta con lei Luca parla con il cuore in mano Luca dice 
sono un altro uomo 

sono un altro uomo ma in quel momento cercavo risposte mi vergognavo e le 
cercavo di nascosto c’era chi mi diceva “è naturale” io studiavo Freud non la 
pensava uguale 
poi arrivò la maturità ma non sapevo che cos’era la felicità un uomo grande mi 
fece tremare il cuore ed è li che ho scoperto di essere omosessuale 
con lui nessuna inibizione il corteggiamento c’era e io credevo fosse amore sì 
con lui riuscivo ad essere me stesso poi sembrava una gara a chi faceva meglio 
il sesso 
e mi sentivo un colpevole prima o poi lo prendono ma se spariscono le prove poi 
lo assolvono cercavo negli uomini chi era mio padre andavo con gli uomini per 
non tradire mia madre 

Luca era gay e adesso sta con lei Luca parla con il cuore in mano Luca dice 
sono un altro uomo 
Luca era gay e adesso sta con lei Luca parla con il cuore in mano Luca dice 
sono un altro uomo 

Luca dice per 4 anni sono stato con un uomo tra amore e inganni spesso ci 
tradivamo io cercavo ancora la mia verità quell’amore grande per l’eternità 
poi ad una festa fra tanta gente ho conosciuto lei che non c’entrava niente lei mi 
ascoltava lei mi spogliava lei mi capiva ricordo solo che il giorno dopo mi 
mancava 
questa è la mia storia solo la mia storia *nessuna malattia nessuna guarigione 
*caro papà ti ho perdonato anche se qua non sei più tornato 
mamma ti penso spesso ti voglio bene e a volte ho ancora il tuo riflesso ma 
adesso sono padre e sono innamorato dell’unica donna che io abbia mai amato 

Luca era gay e adesso sta con lei Luca parla con il cuore in mano Luca dice 
sono un altro uomo 
Luca era gay e adesso sta con lei Luca parla con il cuore in mano Luca dice 
sono un altro uomo


paragone irrispettosissimo ...ma mi è venuto in mente


----------



## Bruja (21 Febbraio 2009)

*Minerva*

In effetti non l'ho seguito, ma credo che ogni sensibilità abbia vibrazioni e sensazioni proprie...degne di rispetto.
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> e più specificatamente
> *Supplica a mia madre*
> 
> 
> ...


Non mi sembra proprio che in quei versi Pasolini parli di identità sessuale.


----------



## Minerva (23 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non mi sembra proprio che in quei versi Pasolini parli di identità sessuale.


 è vero.
sono io che ho fatto un accostamento improprio


----------

